

A Haskell webserver ... - dons
http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=6kfwTsB0

======
dons
Courtesy nostrademons,
[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/cguuj/a_haskell_web...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/cguuj/a_haskell_webserver_in_ascii_art/c0sgz2w)

Hint: view-source:<http://localhost:8000/>

~~~
caffeine
Is that an Easter egg?

~~~
nostrademons
Yes, it is an Easter egg.

------
10ren
Using ghc (version 6.6), I get:

    
    
        webserver.hs:1:8: parse error on input `{'

~~~
g__
GHC 6.6 is almost 4 years old, please upgrade.
(<http://hackage.haskell.org/platform/>)

------
Locke1689
Oh God, IOHCC?

------
pesco
purty! :)

